# My new kitten and fish - looking for advice



## Zippy2014 (May 4, 2015)

I'm looking for advice from cat people. I haven't had a cat in years. I understand dogs a lot better lol

Anyway, I'm concerned she is scaring my fish. She hasn't caused too much trouble. Mostly she just sits and looks at them. The lids are secure. The worst she's done so far is get the lid off the aquaclear filter. I can secure that as well with some tape. 

My biggest concern is the stress it will cause the betts. That being said, considering they are in the same place all the time, maybe a little excitement is good for them ?

I'm not sure. How concerned should I be about this? I know they tend to hide when she is sitting watching them.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Are the bettas showing stress stripes? Do they seem traumatized after the kitten goes away?


----------



## ohBry (Nov 19, 2014)

None of my fish seem bothered by my cats. I have a tank on the bottom shelf of a stand that's mainly used for getting plants started/ healthy before I put them in one of the other tanks. I don't keep a lid on this tank and my cats don't bother with it much at all. They'll sit in front of it and watch the betta, but that's about it. The betta doesn't seem bothered, he comes right to the front as if he's taunting them. Cats are very curious and in time your cat will probably find a better source of entertainment. Just make sure she has her own toys and gets enough attention. As long as the lids are secure (not just in case she can push them off, but in case she climbs on top of them) and there are no wires for her to chew on, everything should be alright.


----------



## Zippy2014 (May 4, 2015)

Thanks for the thoughts. No stress stripes, that would be a dead give away. I just notice they stay away from the side of the tank where the cat is. So I guess it's not too stressful.

Yes, the tanks are secure. No problem there. Lately I've noticed the cat will just watch the tank, like it's a tv lol


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

They should be fine. Unless shes actually trying her hardest to get into the tank then theres nothing to worry about. My cat has done alot worse to my betta Blaze. Which includes knocking his 1 gallon off the stand. And when I had to tape another lid on his other tank down because she was getting it off and the only other way for her to get to him was through the feeding hole but she only decorated that way. Now hes in a 5 gallon. She can't get to him at all. Its kinda funny watching her like trying to paw at the walls. And shes always there to watch me when I clean them.


----------

